# Octreotide May Be Effective in Treatment of Nonconstipated IBS



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Octreotide May Be Effective in Treatment of Nonconstipated IBS: ../messageboards/ub...5&o=&fpart=&vc=


----------

